# A child's story (of sorts)



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 24, 2014)

Cindy is a little girl of seven. She lies comfortably on her soft hardwood mattress. She makes the usual noises that a little girl would do. Her mother opens the door and loving says “GET YOUR STUPID BUTT ASLEEP!”


    Cindy cowers under her blanket as her mother gently slams the door. Cindy whispers “I didn't mean to do it. I was only playing with Tommy when I stabbed him with a fork. It didn't hurt much. He only needed five stitches.” Cindy continues talking to herself. “We were only playing tea time and Tommy hit me with Mrs. Beasley. I only stabbed him once.”


     Mother enters the room again. “ARE YOU TALKING TO YOURSELF AGAIN MISSY? ONLY CRAZY PEOPLE TALK TO THEMSELVES!”


     Cindy in terror sobs “I didn't mean to hurt Tommy Mommy. I’m sorry.”


     Mother just rolls her eyes “Oh for Christ sakes Cindy you didn't hurt Tommy. It was just a plastic fork !” 


     “You, you mean he didn't need stitches?”


      “He didn't even go to the hospital. Is he telling you stories again? If he did he isn't getting his Spam for dessert tomorrow.”


      “Can I have Spam tomorrow?”


       “Of course you can honey. Now go to sleep!” Mother slams the door and Cindy can hear her singing merrily “I’m a little teapot short and stout.”


      Cindy now feels better as she goes to sleep knowing that she won’t be deprived of her Spam after her usual dinner of Strawberry Ice Cream and chocolate covered worms.


      Everything is right with the world as Cindy starts to doze off to sleep. Unfortunately Cindy forgot to cover her left legs with her trusty blanket. Just before going into slumberland Cindy looks over and her fears have come to fruition. A tiny red devil with horns and a goatee has waited for this moment at last. He throws his pitchfork directly at poor Cindy’s leg. Cindy quickly covers herself just in time for the sharp pitchfork to bounce off her blanket harmlessly. The devil shakes his fist and disappears in a puff of baby powder dust.


     Cindy now is mad as she grumbles. “Now what can happen next?”


     Just than a large spider with a handlebar mustache…….


Authors note: I don't need any critiques. I just had to get it out.


----------



## LeeC (Aug 24, 2014)

Hmmm ... I guess there's no title caution needed for weird


----------



## nerdybynature (Aug 25, 2014)

I feel like I just walked in on a klan meeting, and they're watching Tyler Perry movies (Awkward).


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Sep 7, 2014)

I had a terrible childhood. I hated my mother until recently. I am 68 years old. About 3 years ago she broke off contact with me. Until recently I also hated my father. He is dead now.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm sorry about your parents Misty. I actually have a good relationship with my mother. On the day I wrote this thread I was in a depressed state and just had to get my feelings out. It was really a bad attempt at humor.


----------



## escorial (Sep 8, 2014)

enjoyed


----------



## SummerPanda (Aug 16, 2015)

That was a much needed left turn from ... everything. 
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 16, 2015)

Interesting.

A spider with a handlebar mustache sounds badass.


----------



## MousePot (Aug 22, 2015)

That was awesome, is there anywhere on WF for experimental pieces like this? I always enjoyed having a crack at that sort of writing, can be such a great stress relief XD


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 25, 2015)

Wow. I can't believe this thread was reopened after a year. It was just a throw away thing I did but I'm glad you liked it.

You guys really made my day


----------



## Blade (Aug 25, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Wow. I can't believe this thread was reopened after a year. It was just a throw away thing I did but I'm glad you liked it.
> 
> You guys really made my day



Happy birthday post.:encouragement:



> Cindy is a little girl of seven. She lies comfortably on her soft hardwood mattress. She makes the usual noises that a little girl would do.



This is cool intro, should be kept IMHO. :cool2:

I kind of like pieces like this, impressions and images without the tyranny of cohesion.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Aug 25, 2015)

Well Mr Mustard I'm glad this has been brought to my attention!  This is a very weird piece which causes all sorts to spin around in your head and bring about obscure imagery.  I like it.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm really quite confused. But I'm not so good at the whole abstract thing. So maybe that's just me. But it was interesting. Just needs some grammar touch ups.


----------



## wainscottbl (Aug 29, 2015)

> Cindy whispers “I didn't mean to do it. I was only playing with Tommy when I stabbed him with a fork. It didn't hurt much. He only needed five stitches.



lol love it! 

"hurt Tommy*,* Mommy"

Don't forget that comma! 



> A tiny red devil with horns and a goatee



Clever!


----------

